# A New Power - OOC



## Angcuru (Apr 6, 2005)

Feats - 
If there's a feat you want to use in a D&D book, I'll allow it if it's mechanically acceptable, pending my approval.

Combat - 

Aimed Shots (Ranged) - You can spend a number of rounds up to your dex bonus aiming, and add the number of rounds spent aiming to your attack roll. EX - Kia has a +3 Dex bonus.  She may spend up to three rounds aiming and recieve a +3 to her attack roll immeditaly after the last round spent aiming.  The target must remain within the attacker's field of vision for this duration, otherwise the time spent aiming is wasted.

Accuracy to Damage - To give the game a more realistic feel and make precise characters just as dangerous as strong ones, I'm going to count any extra points to hit as damage based on accuracy.  EX - Kia shoots Jabba the Hutt in the face.  His AC is 15, and her attack roll total is 18.  Kia deals Jabba damage as her damage roll, +3 for her extra accuracy.   This total bonus cannot exceed the attacker's base attack bonus.  Since Kia has BAB +1 at the time of her attack, the +3 damage is reduced to +1.

Firing Ship Weapons - Attack bonus = Weapons Firing Control System Bonus + Character's Ranged Attack Bonus.

Lightsaber Deflect (Attack) - The core rulebook shows that to redirect an attack, it must miss the Jedi by 5 or less, and any attack that hits or misses by 6 or more cannot be redirected.  In my opinion, this doesn't make much sense.  If the Jedi is capable of defending herself against the attack, she should be able to deflect it to a certain degree.  If a Jedi has a high enough defense and a number of attacks miss her by 6 or more, she should not be penalized due to her own ability.  Changes are made as thus:

A critical miss on the part of the attacker cannot be redirected, since by it's nature it does not go anywhere near the target.

An attack that misses the Jedi by 5 or less cannot be redirected, since the attack is close enough that the Jedi has to expend a degree of effort to avoid being hit, and cannot concentrate on making a redirection attack.

An attack that misses the Jedi by 6 or more _can_ be redirected, since the attack can be blocked with ease, thus allowing the Jedi to concentrate on making a redirection attack.  Jedi cannot deflect any more attacks than 1/2 their level rounded up, as standard.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 6, 2005)

I am working on a character history, should be up tonight or tomorrow. The character will be a Pilot/Trader/Scoundral type who feels drawn to the planet through the force, and her force sensitivity. If you want, she could crash land her ship, and then combine the two ships into a working one.

I want her to have a few flashy force powers, so mostly likely Alter, but be in over her head, and very much needing a teacher.  The force in its infinite wisdom draws her to the planet and the force users stranded there.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 6, 2005)

Sounds like a plan.  You just get your history and char ready and I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll try to have a background for my Antarian Ranger up a little later tonight. Even if he's not really in hiding anymore, he'll definitely still be a bit paranoid.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'll try to have a background for my Antarian Ranger up a little later tonight. Even if he's not really in hiding anymore, he'll definitely still be a bit paranoid.



[evil deep voice]

Good....good.....

[/evil deep voice]



I'll have the last/second part of the prologue finished in a few hours, BTW.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> [evil deep voice]
> 
> Good....good.....
> 
> ...



 What, no inserting of an Emperor style cackled at the end? For shame....


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> What, no inserting of an Emperor style cackled at the end? For shame....



*cackle*


----------



## Galethorn (Apr 7, 2005)

EDIT: Revised background/other stuff on page 2


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 7, 2005)

_*Kia Obscura*_

*History:*
Before the fall of Couruscant to the New Republic, the Corellian Security Force, or CorSec as it was affectionately or hatingly known, was the best police force in the Galaxy.  The CorSec officers had the best training, the best equipment, and were well known and feared for their efficiency.  But, that was before the crumbling Empire destroyed the institution and replaced it with the Public Safety Service, a purge that allowed the Dictat to come into power and gain complete control.  The Dictat purged the force of those who served on it for the right reasons, leaving only those with links to the Ruling Dictatorship.

One of the officers purged in the takeover was Captain Marin Obscura.  Having spent his entire adult life on the force, he knew what was up, he burned all the favors he had gained throughout his years of distinguished service, and arranged for those that were to be purged to get off planet and away from the Empire, towards New Republic Space.  Even though they weren't sure that they wanted to join the Rebel Alliance, anything had to be better then the Empire and its Puppet Dictat.  A number of Officers actually did make it to the Rebellion and joined in on the restoring of order to the former Imperial Center, combating the wave of Terrorism and the genetically designed Krytos Plague that erupted when Isard let the planet fall.

Unfortunately Obscura was not one of those.  He had arranged to get the last group of refugees off Corellia himself in an YT-1300 that CorSec had used for under cover operations.  His daughter Kia was to pilot it, and he would get them past the PSS Space Defenses in his X-wing.  It didn't go off as planned, the PSS forces arrived before the refugees could board the Transport, and they slew the former CorSec officers as well as destroyed Captain Obscura's X-wing during take off.  Kia, guided unconsciously by the force was able to pilot the Transport out of the Atmosphere and into a short hop to the edge of the system.  After stopping for a few moments to collect herself and program a true hyperspace jump, Kia left the Corellia system for good with a warrant on her head for the theft of the ship and evading arrest.

Before the escape Kia had been accepted into the CorSec academy at the age of 17 and was only waiting until she turned 18 to attend.  She had a purpose, a calling, someone to bounce ideas off of, someone to check her moral compass against, and after the escape, she was a 17 year old without a purpose, without a plan, without a clue.  She drifted from system to system on the outer rim, transporting goods from planet to planet, making enough to keep the ship in good repair, and well supplied, she even began to make a profit at trading, working in higher priced items, even occasionally with 'gray' market items.  The girl was doing very well for herself, despite running the entire operations herself, but even so, she had a nagging feeling that she could do more.  It was always there, in the back of her head, a want, a need to be more then just a simple merchant.  She had been surrounded her whole life by a reverence for law, for life, and for putting her own good behind that of others.

The girl, during her drifting, discovered in herself the ability to use the force, at least the flashier aspects of it, and it led her even further from who she had been.  She put those abilities to use unknowingly at first, in the card and dice games found in the type of cantina's that even a CorSec officer would have called back up before going into.  In one game of dice, Kia won a light saber, from a collector on Tatooine named Huff Darklighter.  Over the course of a few months Obscura won something of a reputation for being very lucky, while she never won every toss, she didn’t lose much.  The ex-academy girl won enough credits to totally refit the DawnSprinter from a Quarren Mob boss on Ord Mirrit.  She used the force to telekinetically toss the gaming table on the mobster and his lieutenant and escaped in the confusion, barely ahead of a volley of blaster bolts.  A few bolts even burned holes in her clothing, and one creased temple, leaving a small scar.  The gangsters even scrambled a trio of Z-95 Headhunters, to pursue her and shoot her down.

Even with the parts available to upgrade the shields, as well as the crafts sub-light engines, it takes time to do it, and the middle of a light fight was not the time.  The DawnSprinter took heavy damage and Kia was forced into a blind hyper-jump, the most suicidal of maneuvers, to escape the snub fighters.  Her jump should have been suicidal, but it wasn’t she maneuvered the YT-1300 through the brightness of hyperspace on a course she only subconsciously knew she was following.  Her ship barely burst back into sub-light in the gravity shadow of a planet that she hadn’t even know existed.  It took all of the skills that she had amassed to keep the heavily damaged ship together, but in the end, it was futile, the DawnSprinter struck the ground hard enough to that it might take her a solid month of repairs to get her flying again.  Hopefully between the ships original parts, the replacement parts she had won, and whatever she could scavenge on planet she would be able to put the ship back together again, but she wasn’t sure, and that was not good. 

*Personality:*
Kia is like every Corellian stereotype that has ever been uttered.  Cocky, foolhardy, loud mouthed, and careless about the odds, all of that is definitely her.  Although inside she is still the girl who wanted to join CorSec and help people, she doesn’t always act it, and is deeply confused, lacking direction in her life.

*Looks:*
Kia has shoulder Length red hair, and sparkling blue eyes.  More often then not she wears a green body stocking, and a white vest that show off her trim, athletic form to best advantage, and match CorSec colors.  She has a lock of white hair just above her right temple where a blaster scored it, stopping any pigmentation in the hair at that spot.  The girl is only 19, and she does look young, something she uses in her dealing to make her trade partners underestimate her.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

Alright, we've got some characters posted, nice.  I'd look them over, but I'm dead tired from finishing up the second part of the Prologue(go read it).  I'll take a look at your characters tomorrow and tell you what I think.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 7, 2005)

Well... It looks like we already have three people starting not on the planet and two of them are crashing into it. I think I'll take back my original concept and go with someone on the original ship that crashed. A few things:

1. How long from the crash to present day?

2. Please go ahead and roll stats for me.

3. As far as the possibility of being a Jeth (note the combining of Jedi & Sith)... Are there only two lightsabers on the planet without the possibility of anymore or did the two possibly bring extra lightsaber crystals with them?

I'll have an outline of a background up soon.

Tailspinner


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> 1. How long from the crash to present day?
> 
> 2. Please go ahead and roll stats for me.
> 
> 3. As far as the possibility of being a Jeth (note the combining of Jedi & Sith)... Are there only two lightsabers on the planet without the possibility of anymore or did the two possibly bring extra lightsaber crystals with them?



It has been approximately 29 years since the crash.

Alright :
17
18
16
12
14
10

Lucky you. 

Acutally they decided to call their new Order the Sethi, but there's no way you could have known that.      The planet is actually quite strong in the force, but one wouldn't be able to detect that from space with the almost over-abundance of life on the planet.  There are crystals to be found if you know where to look for them, and so far Arias and Meira have made 3 new lightsabers for their more advanced students, and 4 training lightsabers for their younger students (using parts scavenged and reworked from the ship's hold and from the ship itself).

BTW, the Jedi Guardian and Jedi Consular classes are equally available.  But if you're a Guardian, your roll in the 'camp'/town/thing would be more or less a hunter/protector, while consulars would be healers and mediators.  That sort of thing.  Just though you might want to know when writing up your backstory.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

BTW, players.  Tailspinner and Supergirl had me roll their stats for them, and the results were, to be blunt, GODLY.

Just rolled 16, 16, 15, 15, 13, 14. for SG via AIM, so if you want to have your stats re-done with the dice, just let me know.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, Kor-Gon would be 42-45 by the New Republic Era, so he would definitely know what he was doing as far as the force, so if he would be able to notice the force sensitivity of someone else, he would be more then welcome to stow away on the DawnSprinter.  Seeing as they both have been into the seedier Cantinas that cater to gambling, she could have definitely peeked his interest, and it wouldn't be that hard for a mid to high level jedi to sneek aboard her ship as she is blasting off just ahead of the Z-95s.  Or Angcuru suggested that you could have hired me to transport you somewhere.  I think the first is more probable since both have used the force to win at gambling.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok, I've just discussed this with SuperGirl, and for everything to balance out with situations, backgrounds and such, everyone's going to get a char-appropriate boost.

Kia Obscura is starting out with her starship, and for his backstory to make sense, Kor-Gon is starting at lvl 4 but with normal lvl 2 jedi wealth(BTW, he'll be middle-aged, so take that into account with your stats).  

once other chars are posted, I'll give an appropriate boost.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

Stats for POL:
15
13
11
17
16
13


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanx Angcuru for those steller rolls. Just to let everyone know, my stats would have required a 51 point build, Super Girl's would have required a 47 point build and POL's rolls would have required a 46 point buy.. I would highly recommend having Angcuru roll your stats. The average stat using this method is about a 12.5 and the chance of getting a roll of 14 or higher is better then 1 in 3. Let see, my average is 14.5, Super Girl's is about 14.8 abd POL's is about 14.2. Very nice.


----------



## P0L (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice stats. A jedi guardian apprentice, probably.

I read the prologue, a good story. 
So:
the time is just before the fall of the new republic (maybe it fell in this last 29 years).  

We are from a village made from refugees of a ship crashed into an unknown jungle planet, without means of space travel or communication.

Is there any intelligent life on the planet?

The ship wasnt equipped for colonization, so I assume we would have almost NO technology. Is this going to be some robinson crusoe type campaign?


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

P0L said:
			
		

> Nice stats. A jedi guardian apprentice, probably.
> 
> I read the prologue, a good story.
> So:
> ...




It is the transition period between the fall of the empire and the Rise of the New Republic.  _The Prologue_ was just a few years before the fall of _Old Republic_.  Just to Clarify.

Yes.

If there is intelligent life, it hasn't found them or been found.  The wildlife are almost entirely violent, cannibalistic omnivores and suchlike(more on that when we get in game).

From basic refugee posessions and emergency supplies in the hold, there are a few bits of technology.  It's somewhat of a robinson crusoe situation for the stranded folks for the time being, but the time spent in this situation in-game will be comparably minimal.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

I should be able to get a background and such up later today...first off, though, a question.

While mechanically, humans are really great choices, I'd prefer something less generic. Currently looking at Kel Dor, and more curious how you would handle the gas breather and such than anything.

The character could be a member of the original crash, but if he did, he'd likely have split off from the rest, especially with Arias and Meira training people in the Force but not the Jedi ways. He wouldn't be a Jedi, of course, but really wouldn't like that at all. Not hostile, just at least slightly insulted, as the Jedi he was partnered with would have been killed in either the Clone Wars or the actual Purge.

I'm thinking its probably best he wasn't with the original crash, but didn't actually fight in the Rebellion, either, staying in hiding and doing his best to track down any Jedi that may have survived. And yep, he'd be middle aged, too...our group is skewing old. 

EDIT: Oh, and as I love the dice, go ahead and roll for me, too.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 7, 2005)

AMG, how were you thinking about getting to the planet?


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok there, AMG:
13, 15, 14, 15, 15, 16 (Actually came out as all 3's first time I rolled for you, but that would have been just too cruel)

Hmm.  Interesting.  A Kel-Dor would mix it up interestingly.  Funny thing about that, with the majority of the group being middle-aged.  Especially you wanting to play a Kel-Dor.

It wouldn't work with you stating out as one of the original refugees.  Maybe if you did like you said with tracking down Jedi, but add in something of the Kel-Dor tendency towards law enforcement...  I could see you being a sort of full-time patrol officer(or something) and part-time jedi seeker, who comes across Kor-Gon and Kia on Ord Mirrit, placed a tracking device on their ship (as she seems both foce-sensitive and trouble-prone, it fits both your occupations), and when things go awry you track her through hyperspace and....you get the gist.

Anyway, just an idea.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

Kia - young scoundrel/force adept with her own ship

Kor-Gon - Middle-Aged Jedi Guardian from the old republic with incomplete training

Tailspinner - starting on the planet, probably a jedi

Pol - probably a jedi guardian

AMG - up in the air

OK, I'm noticing a trend here.

If you're starting on-planet, start at 3rd level.  If you're a holdover from the Old Republic, start at 4th level but with less cash (for whatever reason), if you're otherwise, I.E. kia-type situation, start at 2nd but with a special toy(discuss it with me).

Any questions, arguments, problems, corrections?


----------



## P0L (Apr 7, 2005)

*Kal Donoma, Human Male Jedi Guardian*

Ok, so how about this:

Kal Donoma is the 16 y.o son of a refugee couple. 

Nikana Donoma, his father is the local technician who adapted the ships generator for use as local energy source, currently trying to build a makeshift comm unit while teaching kids and teens about technology at the local school .

His mother was killed by a native when he was 10. Since then he has shown force potential and started training as a jedi guardian. 

Kal wants to protect people and learn to be powerful, but he still needs to work in controlling his anger and especially his HATE for all the vicious native creatures (extended to the intelligent life, if/when they find it).

He idolizes his Sethi masters and their teachings but is a little naive and in awe with his father's tales of a BIG universe offplanet.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mine will be a child at the time of the crash. That will put them at mid 30's now. Probably a Jedi Consular. Parents died before crash, during crash, or on planet. Still working up the background. I am thinking of using a similar type of background as the story hour you did Angcuru. With bits of dialogue as I walk throughout the PC's life.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

P0L said:
			
		

> Ok, so how about this:
> 
> Kel Donoma is the 18 y.o son of  a refugee couple, his father died on the crash.  His mother was killed by a native when he was 10. Since then he has shown force potential and started training as a jedi guardian.
> 
> ...



Sounds good, but the age needs to be adjusted.  If you want the be the son of someone who died in the crash, you'd be a minimum of 29 years old (I.E. infant at the time of the crash).  And yes, it is Sethi.



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Mine will be a child at the time of the crash. That will put them at mid 30's now. Probably a Jedi Consular. Parents died before crash, during crash, or on planet. Still working up the background. I am thinking of using a similar type of background as the story hour you did Angcuru. With bits of dialogue as I walk throughout the PC's life.



Sounds doable.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Ok there, AMG:
> 13, 15, 14, 15, 15, 16 (Actually came out as all 3's first time I rolled for you, but that would have been just too cruel)
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting.  A Kel-Dor would mix it up interestingly.  Funny thing about that, with the majority of the group being middle-aged.  Especially you wanting to play a Kel-Dor.
> ...



 Right. 

Only thing about the law enforcement is that it might be hard getting any 'official' type of position while the Empire was in power. Though he would likely be working out in the Outer Rim, away from things, as more of a Mercenary type. Almost a bounty hunter, but more taking short jobs from planetary governments and then wandering off to another place when they're done, searching for any Jedi/Force Sensitives while he's at it.

I really like that idea of how he ran into Kia and Kor-Gon. That would definitely work.  If everything sounds good, I'll have some basic stats and a more detailed background(including a name! ) up later today.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

Hooray!  

BTW, I'm going to be keeping track of each character as an individual PDF in a really nice modifiable charsheet I found.  If you want me to send it to you, just say so.  It's purty.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 7, 2005)

Anyone noticing a Pattern?
5/5 Force Sensitive (3 Jedi, 2 Force Adepts?)
3/5 From off Planet (Kia, Kor-Gon, Kel-Dor bounty Hunter)
4/5 30+ (I guess Kia is the young-in at 19)

Does this fit within the scope of what you wante Angcuru?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

Just wanted to mention that my Kel Dor won't be Force Sensitive. He was an Antarian Ranger, and worked very closely with the Jedi, but doesn't actually have any talent with the Force.

Just a lot of crazy tricks and nonsense.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Anyone noticing a Pattern?
> *4*/5 Force Sensitive (3 Jedi, 2 Force Adepts?)
> 3/5 From off Planet (Kia, Kor-Gon, Kel-Dor bounty Hunter)
> 4/5 30+ (I guess Kia is the young-in at 19)
> ...




Somewhat.  I have an idea of where the campaign is headed, and kept it flexible to allow for character differentiation.  This works out nicely.   Although if POL changes it so that both his parents died when he was ten, ten years ago, then he would be 19, and would give the group a potentially hilarious dynamic. 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Just wanted to mention that my Kel Dor won't be Force Sensitive. He was an Antarian Ranger, and worked very closely with the Jedi, but doesn't actually have any talent with the Force.
> 
> Just a lot of crazy tricks and nonsense.



"It's all just clicks and whistles!"


----------



## P0L (Apr 7, 2005)

Updated my background.

Now I'm 16!!! and you are all a bunch of old geezers. ^_^


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

Sounds good, POL.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 7, 2005)

P0L said:
			
		

> Updated my background.
> 
> Now I'm 16!!! and you are all a bunch of old geezers. ^_^




Watch it kid, 19 isn't old, the others are all geezers though


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Watch it kid, 19 isn't old, the others are all geezers though



 Bah, all you humans look alike.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 7, 2005)

Shut up....ummm.....er.....freak!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

A question. How long is this after the Battle of Endor? Because by the time of Endor, my character is actually in his low 40s, and depending on when this game is, might not be middle aged by Kel Dor standards...


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 7, 2005)

Because I want to know what we have to work with, ship wise, lets try and see whats what.

Remnants of the Crashed Jedi Ship
Kal Donoma Jedi Guardian Level 3
Tailspinner Jedi Counsular Level 3

Dawnsprinter (Repairable or at least replaceable) YT-1300
Kia Obscura Level 2 (Scoundral/Force Adept) (Dawnsprinter is her bonus)
Kor-Gon Jedi Gaurdian Level 4 (Middle Aged)

AMG
Kel-Dor Bounty Hunter?


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 7, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> A question. How long is this after the Battle of Endor? Because by the time of Endor, my character is actually in his low 40s, and depending on when this game is, might not be middle aged by Kel Dor standards...




Couruscant was taken 5-7 years after Endor according to the Rouge Squadron novels that detailed its fall


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> AMG
> Kel-Dor Bounty Hunter?




He ain't no bounty hunter.  It was just a comparison. Freelance merc for hire while he's really trying to find any Jedi that may have survived the Purge.



> Couruscant was taken 5-7 years after Endor according to the Rouge Squadron novels that detailed its fall




About 6.5 years post Endor was when Coruscant fell. Got my timeline sitting on the desk with me.  Just want to get an official "how long after Endor" answer so I'll know his age at the time of the game.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is the beginning of my character's background:

Adrial Strogg was born on Varonet. It was where she spent the first six years of her life. Her mother, Galell, was a medical employee at a local hospital. Her father, Moogen, and his brother, Nuzeem, worked at the spaceport. Her father was a pilot and her uncle a mechanic. Things were going well until the separatists began their occupation. Things became very difficult for her parents and uncle, but little Adrial was too young to really remember much of the occupation.

“Oh to be young again like you little one.” Nuzeem lifted the little girl up into the air.

“You funny Uncee Nuzz.” Adrial was having fun, as always, with her uncle. “Do again!”

“Supper is just about ready you two.” Galell called from the kitchen. “And your dad should be home soon.”

“Daddy!” The little girl was ecstatic with delight. “He bring me something?”

Her mother looked at her and shook her head. “Not this time, sweetie. Things are different with the occupation...”

Adrial’s face scrunched into a quizzical look. “What is oc-pa-shun?”

But then came the liberation from the separatists. Although it was needed, it did not come without a price. Adrial's father was killed in a starship collision and her home world was decimated. Her mother and uncle made plans to leave their world for a better life. The three  had found spots on a ship bound for Endor. Her mother and uncle were going to be miners for a while.

Galell smiled at her daughter. “Now this is only going to be temporary. After Uncle Nuzeem and I have worked for a while, then we will move on to a better place.”

Adrial looked at her mother with a questioning face. “Will there be other children there for me to play with.”

Nuzeem picked up his niece. “Of course. Plenty of kids to play with.” He gets a mischievous air about himself. “Maybe we can find you a nice boyfriend.”

The girl giggles. “Oh Uncle Nuzz. You know I’m too young for boys. Dad always says…” She gets a distant look and then starts sobbing.

Galell gives Nuzeem one of those looks and he starts trying to comfort her.

She never had traveled off-world before, let alone gone through hyperspace. It was all new to the young girl. During the time in hyperspace, Nuzeem tried to entertain Adrial as much as he could. Luckily she fell asleep fairly quickly and slept for most of the trip. Her uncle found it only mildly odd that she awoke mere moments before the ship came out of hyperspace. But then came the speaking from the cockpit.

"Wait a minute...this isn't right." The pilot said.

Adrial got a distant look and then turned to her uncle. “The ship is in trouble.”

Galell moves over to her daughter. “Why do you say that?”

“I do not know, mother.” She turns to her mother. “I just have a feeling.”

The ship is a whirlwind of activity as whispers run throughout of a computer problem. Then something about an asteroid, but that it was somehow diverted. But what was that scraping sound? Then talk of trying to land. More talk about getting through asteroids. Something about Jedi. That was a word that Adrial had heard in the past but she didn’t know what it meant. Soon there was more talk about landing and getting ready for a rough landing…


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

According to my timeline (just working by the Era lengths in the core book)

Year   Events
0        Crashlanding.
2        New Republic Crumbles, Empire arises.
24       Beginning of Rebellion
29       Formation of the New Republic, Present Day

So, enough systems have been liberated that the New Republic has been formed, and the Empire is on the decline.  The empire has not yet fallen, but it is more or less inevitable.  The Outer and mid rims are in New Republic control

Wish I could give you more clarification, but I'm not an expert in SW lore and don't have an official timeline with me.  Even so, this isn't going to follow strict SW chronology, but if one of you could supply me with a timeline, I could make it easier on you.

I'm having a hell of a time accessing ENWorld, so I may seem a little random in my posting.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

Ah, nice intro, Tailspinner. Would you like that worked into the story hour, or just keep it here as your introduction to the rest of us?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 8, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> According to my timeline (just working by the Era lengths in the core book)
> 
> Year   Events
> 0        Crashlanding.
> ...





Alright, so the crashlanding was at the very beginning of the Clone Wars(which lasted two years, ending in the Empire's formation)? Just trying to gauge how long its been so I can figure out all where my character is now.

If 0 = First year of Clone Wars, then that works. 

That would actually place this game about around the time that Thrawn popped up. Not that I'm worrying about canon or anything, just judging by the 'official' of how long after Endor it is.

I'll scan the official timeline that's in the NJO books and attach it in a bit, for you.


----------



## Galethorn (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow, missed a lot while I was at school today!

Uh, so, I think we've got a bit of a mix-up. You see, by my estimates, Kor-Gon was born about five years before the clone wars started, and therefore about twenty-five years before the battle of yavin...and therefore about 30 years before the battle of endor...

Basically, my intention for him to be in his early 30s, with his first level in Soldier, then Jedi Guardian after that, because of the training he got during the rebellion era, at the hidden school mentioned in his backstory...

So, I'm not exactly sure how I should continue.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

The clone wars only lasted Two years? (Thought it was Ten)  Umm....hmmm...while I hadn't counted on that, it shouldn't mean any changes.  Although I had imagined that scene with Arias, Miera, Tabano, and Obi-Wan to be soon after the outbreak of the war, the SH was conveniently written so that this could have been a few years earlier.  So it all works out in the end.  Tada! 

So to answer your question, this is about 3 years after the Battle of Endor.

The only thing I know of Thrawn is his appearance in _Tie Fighter_, the flight-sim of awesomeness.  (I never read the books.  SURPRISE!  )  For all intents and purposes, consider everything Canon after this point to be nil (though I may draw on it a bit, just altered).  Consider this to be a 'What if?' situation.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> Wow, missed a lot while I was at school today!
> 
> Uh, so, I think we've got a bit of a mix-up. You see, by my estimates, Kor-Gon was born about five years before the clone wars started, and therefore about twenty-five years before the battle of yavin...and therefore about 30 years before the battle of endor...
> 
> ...



Just change your age.   I think we've run into the same problem of thinking the Clone wars were longer than they were written to be.  This shoudln't be too much of a problem to fix, though.


----------



## Galethorn (Apr 8, 2005)

Ok, I'll have Kor-Gon done shortly. (I did the 32-point buy)


----------



## Galethorn (Apr 8, 2005)

Ok, I, for the life of me, can't find the starting wealth. Anybody care to tell me either how many credits I should have worth of gear, or else what page I can look it up, in which book?


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, you are a 4th Level Jedi Gaurdian, but you only get the cash of a second Level Gaurdian to make up for the higher level. you should have 2000 credits from what Angcuru said before.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> Ok, I, for the life of me, can't find the starting wealth. Anybody care to tell me either how many credits I should have worth of gear, or else what page I can look it up, in which book?



You'll start with 1,500 credits.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 8, 2005)

Right. 

That puts my Kel-Dor at about 45...just a year over being middle aged. So close...

*Aasan Ton:*

_Background:_ Born on Dorin to a small family, Rulae was both the youngest of his two siblings and also the only one to not show any talent with the Force. Not that it bothered him, of course, but it was strange to grow up knowing that he had both a brother and a sister off somewhere else in the galaxy.

And so it wasn't much of a surprise to his parents or friends that he left Dorin at a young age. Not even an adult, and he was off to explore the galaxy. To learn. Maybe even to find his older siblings and at least see if they'd become Jedi as his parents had been told. So the young Kel Dor hitched a ride on transports as he could, moving in from Dorin slowly to the Core Worlds.

He was only fourteen standard years old when he arrived at Coruscant. It was like nothing he'd ever seen. Sure, Coronet on Corellia was huge, but Coruscant was...he could never find the right word to describe it. He immediately found the Jedi Temple, but also found out quickly how closed off the place was to just anyone. Besides, even though he did have names on his siblings, he couldn't muster up the courage to walk in and ask if there were any records. Somehow, he just didn't feel like that would be right. He was just some young kid, anyway, why would they listen?

But his interest in the Jedi did not go unnoticed. After a few days of going back to the Temple and nearly entering, a human male approached him and asked what he was doing. At first, Aasan was nervous, but after a short conversation with the man, he learned of a possible way to be more than just a kid in the eyes of the Jedi. The man was a member of the Antarian Rangers, a group of non-Jedi who worked very closely with the Jedi Order. Though few in number, they were always looking for more to join their ranks. Of course, Aasan couldn't turn down the offer, and was soon a young Explorer in the Rangers.

Two years passed. Two years of simple jobs and recon work for the Rangers. Two years of training among them and learning about the Jedi Order and how they worked, even meeting a few Masters and Knights. And then the Clone Wars broke out. The Rangers were stretched just as thin as the Jedi, and so Aasan was quickly promoted to a full Ranger and given an immediate assignment. Halfway through the war, Aasan met the Jedi Master Lorath Kelin , an older human male who had lost his apprentice early in the war.

The two of them became near permanent partners and good friends, working together throughout the rest of the war. Slowly, the war drew to a close. Once again on Coruscant, Master Kelin assisted him in searched the archives for any sign of his siblings. They quickly discovered that both had become full fledged Jedi Knights, though the eldest was killed in a skirmish early in the war. His other sibling, though, happened to be at the Temple, and both Aasan and Kelin went to find the Kel Dor.

But it wasn't meant to be. They arrived at the main hall in time to watch a heavy cloaked Jedi strike a Kel Dor down. Aasan knew immediately it was his brother...instinct was too deep to miss something like that. But the murder wasn't done, and Aasan watched as Jedi after Jedi fell to the warrior's blue lightsaber blade. Clone Troopers were everywhere, blaster blazing at everyone that got in the way. Master Kelin urged him to leave, and grudginly, Aasan did so. He knew that he could not handle a Jedi on his own...not like this, especially. As he made his escape, he caught a glimpse of the murderer as Master Kelin fought with him. The war hero, Anakin Skywalker. Cringing from the thought of what that could mean, Aasan turned and never looked back. He knew that Master Kelin wouldn't survive, but to die here also would have done no one any good.

In the dark times that followed, Aasan found himself as hunted as the Jedi became. There seemed to be no place he could go that the agents of the new Galactic Empire couldn't find him. Somehow, though, he got away each time. Mostly due to some tricks that Master Kelin had shown him. Nothing involved in the Force, just simple tricks that anyone could do. Knowing that he wasn't going to be able to keep running forever, Aasan decided to get out of the Core. Finding a ship on an alias(as his name was one of the very high bounties in the galaxy), Aasan quickly made his way to the Outer Rim, again not even looking back.

It soon came to him that if he could escape, it was possible that others, both Rangers and Jedi, could have, too. And so he came to a decision. Avoiding the ever spreading arm of the Empire, Aasan searched the Outer Rim for any Jedi or Rangers. At the same time, he made money by selling his services to planetary government. He assisted them in bringing in criminals and even training some local defense forces. Never once did he claim to be a Bounty Hunter, as to him, it was a detestable profession. He simply did a job of keeping the far flung planets of the Outer Rim safe, which assisted in funding his search for survivors of the Purge.

He did find a few former Rangers from other planetary divisions, but all of them had joined the newly formed Rebellion against the Empire. While Aasan understood the cause, he remembered the force with which the Jedi Temple had been destroyed. He knew the might of the Empire firsthand, and knew how dangerous opposing it openly was. So he found other ways to fight what he felt was the good fight, all the while keeping up his search for anyone that had survived...despite the fact that the more time that passed the less likely it was he'd find anyone. He tracked at least a couple of possibilities from planet to planet, but they never seemed to turn up as what he'd hoped, even after the Empire fell, though that was a very helpful boost to his own personal morale.

_Appearance/Personality:_ Aasan stands a good 1.8 meters tall, with a strong build and soft, creamy white skin with some red and orange markings here and there. His eyes are the typical black for his species, though the goggles he wears to survive on 'normal' worlds hide them, his nose, and mouth from view.

Generally, Aasan is good natured and helpful. He would have made a wonderful Jedi, as he seemed to gather all of the necessary qualities except for an ability in the Force. Despite this, though, his time in the Outer Rim taught him a few less honourable things, which he knows to put into use when necessary. He is strong willed, and very set in his ways. Because of this, he will likely always be searching out for Jedi, if only from force of habit. He works well with others, though is sometimes seen as stubborn.




There we go...rough at the edges so that its easy to throw in how everyone ended up together.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice.  So now we have backgrounds for:

Aasan Ton (Ankh-Morpork Guard)
Adrial Strogg (Tailspinner)
Kor-Gon Jaarai (Galethorn)
Kia Obscura (Super Girl)
Kal Donoma (Pol)

So get me some stats and I'll start the game.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 8, 2005)

Alrighty...probably have stats up tommorrow. 4th level with 1,500cr, yes?


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

For you and Galethorn, yeah.

Supergirl is 2 with a starcraft.

Pol and Tailspinner are lvl 3.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

Just rolled stats for Galethorn Per his request:
11
16
12
16
16
9


----------



## Galethorn (Apr 8, 2005)

*Jorran Kaarai*

Ah jeez...I've had a bit of a change of heart. First of all, now he's Jorran Kaarai (or just 'Jor' for short), and I decided I like the whole middle-aged thing, and want to be all-jedi, so I'll put together a somewhat updated history...

*Backstory*
Jorran can't even remember what planet he's from, or what his parents were like. He was taken by the Jedi Council when he was very young. Because of this, his earliest memories all take place within the austere walls of the Jedi Temple on Coruscant. He was somewhat ahead of his class, but no prodigy.

While the Clone Wars raged, Jorran was a new Padawan and was travelling with Master Kirrun, his mentor, in the outer rim on a ship with another Master and Padawan, Master Annai and Iurra Khsan, respectively. They had been sent by the council to find Ruusan, the planet where the fabled 'Valley of the Jedi' was rumored to be. They were deep in an uncharted system when the two masters sensed the masacre at the Jedi Temple.

Knowing what this meant, Annai and Kirrun decided that they should seek out safety for themselves and their padawans. To begin, they landed outside of a settlement on a small moon. They easily convinced a local mechanic to buy their transport for parts, and then sell them a less conspicuous transport. They bought civilian clothes with the money left over, and set off for the other side of the rim.

While chaos wracked the core worlds, and darkness fell on the republic, Jorran and his fellow Jedi were hopping from system to system, trying to find a safe-haven. As the fear of the Jedi Purge subsided, the four Jedi were able to stay longer and longer on each planet, until they found a barely colonized moon orbiting around a blue-green gas giant.

Living just over the horizon from a small frontier town, they were able to establish a farm, and began to live peacefully. During the following years, Jorran and Iurra learned much from the two masters, and were nearly able to forget the empire and the core worlds. They lived this way for almost twenty years, but it all ended on one day about a year before the battle of Yavin.

Imperial agents arrived on the moon and found the Jedi enclave. In the ensuing battle, Master Kirrun and Annai were killed, and Iurra was badly wounded, but Jorran was unscathed when he killed the last of the attackers. Knowing that more foes would inevitably come, Jorran tended Iurra, burned the two masters on a funeral pyre, and began preparing the old transport for takeoff.

With Iurra performing the necessary calculations from the sickbay, and Jorran at the controls, the two Padawans--for lack of a council to make them into Knights--successfully made a long jump out of the system and into an asteroid belt they had hidden in once, years and years before. After Jorran used his powers to help Iurra's wounds heal, both of them made another jump, and they began a two-year series of hops from planet to planet, fleeing the Imperial agents who always seemed to be on their heels.

Eventually, they stumbled on Baltimn by accident--or destiny--and learned of the School of Hidden Wisdom. There, they found that they weren't the last Jedi in the Galaxy, and were able to hone their skills for a while. After a year or two, however, rumors came of their pursuers getting closer again.

After a long discussion with the Jedi at the school, Jorran declared that he didn't want Iurra to have to continue her life on the run, and he would lead all eyes away from the school. Despite his long-time companion's pleading, Jorran left Baltimn, after leaving enough clues to lead the Imperial agents after him.

They closed in quickly; his flight became more and more desperate, until one all signs of his pursuers disappeared; news was all over the Holonet: the second Death Star was destroyed, and the Emporer was dead.

Relieved, Jorran returned to Baltimn, only to find that Iurra had already left. He took what information he had about where she had last been seen, and set out on his search for her and and other surviving Jedi he could find.

After years of fruitless searching, a vision came to him in the force; a wild planet in the depth of space, and it was strong in the force. He followed his instincts, made jump after jump, and finally found himself over the planet that had been 'calling' to him. One final jump found him far too close to a small planet, and the ancient transport's engines finally failed when he tried to correct its trajectory. So, gathering all of his belongings, he got into the escape pod and ejected the smaller craft before the transport burnt up in the atmosphere.


DESCRIPTION
Jorran Kaarai is tall and lanky, although broad-shouldered. He has relatively long, dark brown hair that he wears back in a pony-tail, and keeps a beard like many Jedi did before him. His eyes are blue-grey, set in a fair-skinned but somewhat careworn face.

He usually dresses in a simple button-up shirt (usually black) and a pair of heavy pants (usually tan or brown), and wears a reddish brown, knee-length coat over everything. He keeps his blaster pistol on his right hip, and--when the situation calls for it--his lightsaber on his left.

His voice is naturally deep and booming, but he tends to speak softly and quietly most of the time.


PERSONALITY
Jorran is calm, self-assured (even for a Jedi), kind, and thoughful. However outwardly grim and haggared he looks from his forty-one years of hard living, he's a deeply optomistic man, and always gives people the benefit of the doubt. And, although his ultimate goal is to complete his training, and reunite with fellow Jedi (especially Iurra), he helps people whenever he can--even if it means going well out of his way--and he never asks for a reward.


OTHER/Jedi Stuff
His lightsaber is blue; it's the one that he was given by his master when he became a Padawan; another of his goals is to make his own, a task he feels ready to complete.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 8, 2005)

So its now a group of all Jedi(minus Aasan)...?


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 8, 2005)

Kia is a Force Adept with Alter, but yea, 4 Force sensitives.  Lets see how everyone got on planet:

Kia Dawnsprinter
Jorran Escape Pod
Aason Ton (his own ship? Destroyed in the landing?)
Adrial crash survivor
Kal crash survivor

wow, it must be raining ships


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

Ooh, boy.  2 Sethi in training, 1 Jedi with unfinished training, 1 Antarian Ranger, and 1 Force Adept/Scoundrel(I assume scoundrel from the backround).

I can't wait to see how you have statted yourselves out.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 8, 2005)

Scoundral 1/Force Adept 1


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 8, 2005)

Finished the stats...only need to know how to do Vitality. And man, its tough to buy a weapon on 1,500cr. 


```
[B]Name:[/B] Aasan Ton
[B]Class:[/B] Scout
[B]Race:[/B] Kel Dor
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 6,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]WP:[/B] 14
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]VP:[/B] 35 (4d8+8)
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Speed:[/B] 10m      [B]Current VP/WP:[/B] 35/14
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4      [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Force Points:[/B] 4
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Reputation:[/B] +1

                   [B]Base  Class Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]            10    +3    +3    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16
[B]Armor DR:[/B] 0

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2          +4(+6 vs. weather)
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +4          +6

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Blaster carbine           +6     3d8       19-20
--Within 10m              +7     3d8+1
--Rapid Shot              +4/+4

[B]Languages:[/B]
[i]Speak:[/i] Basic, Binary(understand only), Huttese, Kel Dor, Ryl
[i]Read/Write:[/i] Basic, Kel Dor

[B]Abilities:[/B] Gas Breather, Low-light Vision, Trailblazing, Heart +1, 
Uncanny Dodge(Dex to Defense)

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Starship Operation(space transports), 
Weapon Group Proficiency(blaster pistols, blaster rifles, simple weapons)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 63       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Computer Use               7    +3          +10
Disguise                   6    +3          +9
Hide                       6    +3          +9
Knowledge(Jedi Lore)       7    +3          +10
Listen                     7    +4          +11
Move Silently              6    +3          +9
Pilot                      5    +3          +8
Repair                     7    +3   +2     +12
Search                     5    +3          +8
Spot                       7    +4          +11
Survival                   5    +4          +9

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Blaster carbine         900cr   2.2kg
Breath Mask             200cr   2.0kg
All-temperature Cloak   100cr   1.5kg
Tool Kit                250cr   1.0kg

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 6.7kg      [B]Money:[/B] 50cr

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift    Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            21.5kg   43kg   65kg   130kg   325kg


[B]Age:[/B] 45
[B]Height:[/B] 1.8m
[B]Weight:[/B] 70kg
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] Cream and Red
```


----------



## Galethorn (Apr 8, 2005)

Assuming average vitality...

```
[B]Name:[/B] Jorran Kaarai
[B]Class:[/B] Jedi Guardian
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Str:[/B] 15 +2      [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 6,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]WP:[/B] 12
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]VP:[/B] 31 (4d10+4) (Average)
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Speed:[/B] 10m      [B]Current VP/WP:[/B] 31/12
[B]Wis:[/B] 17 +3      [B]Init:[/B] +6        [B]Force Points:[/B] 5 (+1 for Force Sensitive)
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Reputation:[/B] +1

                   [B]Base  Class Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defense:[/B]            10    +4    +2    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10
[B]Armor DR:[/B] 0

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +2          +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +3          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Blastech DT-12           +6     3d8+2        20
--Multishot              +2/+2

Lightsaber               +6     2d8+3     19-20

[B]Languages:[/B]
[i]Speak:[/i] Basic, Binary(understand only)
[i]Read/Write:[/i] Basic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Lightsaber Deflect (Defense +1/Attack -4),
Force Training: Alter (1st level), Control (2nd level), Sense (4th level)

[B]Feats:[/B] Heroic Surge, Improved Intitiative, Power Attack (Bonus Feat), 
Starship Operation(space transports), Weapon Group Proficiency
(blaster pistols, Lightsabers, simple weapons)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 42       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Astrogate                  3    +1          +4
Craft (Lightsaber)         5    +1          +6
Knowledge (Starships)      1    +1          +2
Knowledge (The Force)      2    +1          +3
Pilot                      3    +2          +5
**************************************
Affect Mind                4    +0          +4
Enhance Ability            6    +1          +7
Enhance Senses             1    +3          +4
Heal Another               6    +3          +9
Move Object                6    +1          +7
See Force                  2    +3          +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Lightsaber              (free)    1kg
Blastech DT-12          900cr     2kg
All-temperature Cloak   100cr   1.5kg

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 4.5kg      [B]Money:[/B] 600cr

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift    Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33kg 66.5kg 100kg 200kg 400kg


[B]Age:[/B] 41 (middle-aged)
[B]Height:[/B] 193cm
[B]Weight:[/B] 85kg
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue-Grey
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark brown, starting to grey in spots
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 8, 2005)

3rd Level stats
[sblock]

```
Class: Scoundral/Force Adept 2/1
Str:	13 +1		Level: 2	XP: 3,000
Dex:	16 +3		BAB: +1	WP: 15
Con:	15 +2		Grapple: +1	VP: 22 (2d6+1d8+4)
Int:	15 +2		Speed: 10m	Current VP/WP: 22/15
Wis:	14 +2 		Init: +3		Force Points: 4 (+1 for Force Sensitive)
Cha:	16 +3 		ACP: -0 	Reputation: +0

Base	Class	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Defense:	10	+3	+3	+0	+0	+0	16
Touch: 16	Flatfooted: 10
Armor DR: 0

                         Base	Mod	Misc	Total
Fort:                      1    +2		+3
Ref:                       4    +3		+7
Will:                      2	+2		+4

Weapon	Attack 	Damage	Critical
Blaster Pistol	+5(6)	3d6-1(3d6)	20
Lightsaber	-2	2d8+1		19-20

notes:
Personalized SoroSuub Pistol:
Range Increment 18
Attack +1, Damage -1
removed Imperial bomb in handle

Languages:
Speak: Basic, Selonian, Huttesee
Read/Write: Basic

Abilities: Illicit Barter
Lucky (1/day)
Force Training: Alter (2nd level)

Feats: Starship Operation (space transports), Weapon Group Proficiency 
(blaster pistols), Point Blank Shot

 
Skill Points: 53	Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills
Appraise:	+7(5)
Astrogate:	+7(5)
Bluff: 		+8(5)
Computers:	+7(5)
Diplomacy:	+5(2) cross class
Gather info:	+8(5)
Move Silently:	+7(4)
Pilot:		+8(5)
Repair:		+7(5)
Sense Motive:	+4(2) cross class
**************************************
Affect Mind:	+7(4)
Enhance Abil:	+6(4)
Move Object:	+7(5)


Equipment:               Cost	Weight
Lightsaber		-	1kg
Blaster Pistol		500cr	2kg
commlink   		200cr	.1kg
Power Pack x2		50cr	.2kg

Total Weight: 3.3kg      Money: 2000cr

Light	Med	Heavy 
Max Weight: 	25kg	50kg	75kg
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

AMG - You have 35 Vitality Points, and the Misc. +2 to Repair comes from the tool Kit, correct?

Galethorn - Vitality is 31, the average coincidentally being exactly what I rolled for you.    Nice blaster choice, BTW.

Super Girl - Well, it will require a minor retweaking of the plot, but sure.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 8, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> AMG - You have 35 Vitality Points, and the Misc. +2 to Repair comes from the tool Kit, correct?




Yep. 

And 35VP. Not bad...not bad at all. The Blaster Carbine might actually change to a more specific weapon before we get going...haven't taken the time to skim the the Arms and Equipment Guide yet.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

I am so loving this PDF charsheet with auto-fill-in fields of stat bonuses.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

Supergirl, you forgot to include that you have +1 BAB for being a lvl 2 scoundrel.  Just for your own records.

Don't worry about it though, since I'm keeping track of everything on my side.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

Now we're waiting on POL and Tailspinner. Once we have their stats up, we can get started.

Or if you guys want, I can start it out now, AMG, Supergirl and Galethorn, seeing as the other two are already on planet.

What say you?


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 8, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Now we're waiting on POL and Tailspinner. Once we have their stats up, we can get started.
> 
> Or if you guys want, I can start it out now, AMG, Supergirl and Galethorn, seeing as the other two are already on planet.
> 
> What say you?




Either way is fine.  I might be a bit slow this weekend, I am up to my armpits in my computer trying to get everything running again after a reformat(damn you service pack 2)


----------



## Galethorn (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm ready to start. I'll be running a game tomorrow (in person), so I won't be around if a lot happens between mid-day and late evening (pacific time).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll start whenever.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Either way is fine.  I might be a bit slow this weekend, I am up to my armpits in my computer trying to get everything running again after a reformat(damn you service pack 2)



*drop to knees, rip shirt open, yell to the night sky*  DAMN YOU!!!!!



Anyways, once I get some feedback on AMG on this, I'll get to writing. 

Edit: OOh, timing!


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'll start whenever.



So, it doesn't really matter how you get there, just that you do, right?  I need to know what I have to work with on this.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 8, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *drop to knees, rip shirt open, yell to the night sky*  DAMN YOU!!!!!




That or... "KAAAAHHHHNNN!!", but since this is a Star Wars game, I guess 'damn you' works. 

And yeah, it doesn't really matter how Aasan ended up with the other two. Once he knew at least one of them was Force Sensitive, he'd get all protective and follow them around anyway.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 8, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *drop to knees, rip shirt open,* shake fist and* yell to the night sky*  DAMN YOU!!!!!



I think that works better, actually.

Alrighty, I'll get started.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 9, 2005)

The In-Game thread is up, so head on over and do your thing.  You're all on the planet now, and I'll assume that the order in which you post is the order in which you regain consciousness.   

As for POL and Tailspinner, once you post your stats I'll work you in.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 9, 2005)

By regain consciousness, I take it you mean after a crash landing, or do you mean before?


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 9, 2005)

After, of course.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 9, 2005)

The first combat of the game has been initiated between Kia, Aasan, and some unknown creatures.  Waiting on a response from AMG. (And stats from Pol and Tailspinner)


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 9, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> The first combat of the game has been initiated between Kia, Aasan, and some unknown creatures.  Waiting on a response from AMG. (And stats from Pol and Tailspinner)




Just to be clear on Kia's lightsaber 'style' if it ever comes up, she uses both hands on it, mainly using it to discourage people, make them think she is Jedi.  Generally, she holds t upsidedown, with the blade perpendicular to the ground, her off hand holding the middle of the hilt at about eye level for her, and with her good hand riding the top of the hilt for control.  That way she can waggle it side to side in a triangle pattern for defense, and with a flick of the wrist she can make blade go directly out and up, in a strike that could cut someone in helf from crotch to sternum.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 9, 2005)

Just random comment here...Carbine isn't actually a pistol. Its much larger, kind of halfway between a heavy pistol and a rifle. 

Oh, and Angcuru, can you send that character sheet my way? I'm curious  E-mail is ankhmorporkguard AT gmail DOT com


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 9, 2005)

Gotcha, AMG.  I think you'll find it VERY useful. I'll send you the one that I have saved as your character sheet, thout keep in mind that you'll need a full version of Adobe Acrobat (if you don't have it already) to get the most out of it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 9, 2005)

Yep, I've got the full version of Acrobat. Thanks.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 10, 2005)

POL, Tailspinner, are you guys still with us here?


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 10, 2005)

If they aren't 3 people can work once we are all together.  We do also have someone else who wants in


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 10, 2005)

Well, if they aren't with us I can bring in Kanegrundar, Steve Jung once he has the rules with him, and Brother Shatterstone if he has the time. By someone else who wants in, would they be none of the above?

BTW, I'll be compiling the IC posts thus far into a SH update once I have another reaction from Galethorn/Jorran.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 10, 2005)

I meant the people on the alternate list


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 10, 2005)

Okie Dokie.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 10, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> POL, Tailspinner, are you guys still with us here?



 Its a weekend, give them time.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 10, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Its a weekend, give them time.



Nyet!


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 10, 2005)

Ok, FYI I'll be editing the first post of this thread to be a list of house rules I'll be implementing.  Add on as you go sort of thing.


----------



## P0L (Apr 11, 2005)

Stats tomorrow. Computer crashed with my books on it. Coming partially online now. Sorry


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 11, 2005)

Ouch. S'okay, not your fault.  Do you think you'll be able to salvage the books?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey, Angcuru:

How do you plan to do power packs and such for blasters? One of the reasons I didn't buy extras was that I was low on credits and was wanting to hang onto some extras(never know, even on a crash site ). Its not like with a lightsaber that works for much longer(though energy cells could have to be replaced eventually), as its 50 shots and the I become useless.

How strict to you want to be on shots? I know the book recommends that if you don't want to track number of shots, just treat a roll of 1 as the power pack being drained, and a Repair check can fix that(though it takes the whole round or something similar). Kind of need to know on this one, so as to be conservative with Rapid Shot, or shooting in general.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 11, 2005)

Per our Chat, I am going to put up a priority list of what Kia will be repairing, and in what order, unless otherwise stated, so everything does not need to be spelled out in character.

1)Lighting
2)Main Computer
2a)diagnostics
2b)sensors
2c)Communications
3)Boarding Ramp, open and close completely
4)Environmentals (vacum seals, air scrubbers, refresher stations)
5)Repulsor Lifts
6)Sub-light Engines
7)Hyper Drive


If she doesn't have the parts to repair something, or to jury rig it by canabalizing a less important system, then move onto the next system.  If she cannot get 5,6, or 7, she will instead start to make the area around the ship more liveable.  If she can get the Laser Cannon working, she'll use it to clear a circular area around the ship of about 50 meters.  She'll also do what she can to get the ship to bring in supplies from outside, like piping in water.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 11, 2005)

And a note on that...since Aasan's got a very good Repair skill, he'll help out wherever he can.


----------



## P0L (Apr 11, 2005)

Now writing from my computer, back online. Have the books. Will do sheet tomorrow morning


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

```
Name: Adrial Strogg
Class: Sethi Consular
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female

Str: 10 +0      Level: 3        XP: 3,000
Dex: 12 +1      BAB: +2         WP: 14
Con: 14 +2      Grapple: +2     VP: 14+2d8
Int: 16 +3      Speed: 10m      Current VP/WP: ?/14
Wis: 18 +4      Init: +1        Force Points: 3
Cha: 17 +3      ACP: -0         Reputation: +1

                   Base  Class Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Defense:            10    +3   +1    +0    +0    +0    14
Touch: 14              Flatfooted: 13

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      3    +2          +5
Ref:                       2    +1          +3
Will:                      3    +4          +7

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Lightsaber                +2      2d8        19-20

Languages:
Speak: Basic, Bothese, Ryl
Read/Write: Basic, Bothese

Abilities: Lightsaber Deflect (Defense +1/Attack -4)

Feats:
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber) [Starting]
Force-Sensitive [Starting]
Weapon Proficiency Group (blaster pistols) [Starting]
Weapon Proficiency Group (simple weapons) [Starting]
Alter [1st Level Force]
Mind Trick [1st Level]
Skill Emphasis (heal other) [1st Level Bonus]
Compassion [2nd Level Bonus]
Control [3rd Level Force]
Attuned [3rd Level]

Skill Points: 60       Max Ranks: 6/3
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Affect Mind                5    +3    +2    +10
Battlemind                 2    +2          +4
Diplomacy                  5    +3          +8
Empathy                    5    +4    +2    +11
Enhance Ability            5    +2    +2    +9
Force Defense              2    +3          +5
Force Stealth              2    +3          +5
Force Strike               5    +3          +8
Friendship                 5    +3          +8
Heal Another               6    +4    +5    +15
Heal Self                  2    +3    +2    +7
Illusion                   5    +3    +2    +10
Move Object                5    +3          +8
Treat Injury               6    +4          +10
Computer Use               7    +3          +10

Equipment:           Weight
Lightsaber            1kg

Age: 35
Height: 1.27m
Weight: 35kg
Eyes: Violet
Hair: Black
Skin: Fair
```


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Ah, nice intro, Tailspinner. Would you like that worked into the story hour, or just keep it here as your introduction to the rest of us?




It doesn't matter to me. I am going to be adding what happens after the crash and a bit of her growing up on the planet, soon.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 11, 2005)

AMG - I plan on using blaster power packs for the time being.

BTW, POL, Tailspinner.  Your lightsabers have the additional features:

1 - Secondary Setting: Stun/Subdual Damage instead of Lethal.
2 - Force Activated.

The reasons for this will be explained in-game.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 11, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> AMG - I plan on using blaster power packs for the time being.




Alrighty.

That brings up one more question, then.  Is there any way for us to charge the power packs or such when they get low? Yeah, its a little early for this, but nothing wrong with playing it safe.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 11, 2005)

Tailspinner - Are you sure you've got your height correct?  1.2 meters is kinda....short. Just about 4 feet tall, actually.

AMG - Super Girl brought that up earlier.  She suspects that you might be able to recharge them from the ship's power supply, but that's only if you can get it up and working correctly.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Adrial Strogg Background*

Adrial Strogg was born on Varonet. It was where she spent the first six years of her life. Her mother, Galell, was a medical employee at a local hospital. Her father, Moogen, and his brother, Nuzeem, worked at the spaceport. Her father was a pilot and her uncle a mechanic. Things were going well until the separatists began their occupation. Things became very difficult for her parents and uncle, but little Adrial was too young to really remember much of the occupation.

“Oh to be young again like you little one.” Nuzeem lifted the little girl up into the air.

“You funny Uncee Nuzz.” Adrial was having fun, as always, with her uncle. “Do again!”

“Supper is just about ready you two.” Galell called from the kitchen. “And your dad should be home soon.”

“Daddy!” The little girl was ecstatic with delight. “He bring me something?”

Her mother looked at her and shook her head. “Not this time, sweetie. Things are different with the occupation...”

Adrial’s face scrunched into a quizzical look. “What is oc-pa-shun?”

But then came the liberation from the separatists. Although it was needed, it did not come without a price. Adrial's father was killed in a starship collision and her home world was decimated. Her mother and uncle made plans to leave their world for a better life. The three had found spots on a ship bound for Endor. Her mother and uncle were going to be miners for a while.

Galell smiled at her daughter. “Now this is only going to be temporary. After Uncle Nuzeem and I have worked for a while, then we will move on to a better place.”

Adrial looked at her mother with a questioning face. “Will there be other children there for me to play with.”

Nuzeem picked up his niece. “Of course. Plenty of kids to play with.” He gets a mischievous air about himself. “Maybe we can find you a nice boyfriend.”

The girl giggles. “Oh Uncle Nuzz. You know I’m too young for boys. Dad always says…” She gets a distant look and then starts sobbing.

Galell gives Nuzeem one of those looks and he starts trying to comfort her.

She never had traveled off-world before, let alone gone through hyperspace. It was all new to the young girl. During the time in hyperspace, Nuzeem tried to entertain Adrial as much as he could. Luckily she fell asleep fairly quickly and slept for most of the trip. Her uncle found it only mildly odd that she awoke mere moments before the ship came out of hyperspace. But then came the speaking from the cockpit.

"Wait a minute...this isn't right." The pilot said.

Adrial got a distant look and then turned to her uncle. “The ship is in trouble.”

Galell moves over to her daughter. “Why do you say that?”

“I do not know, mother.” She turns to her mother. “I just have a feeling.”

The ship is a whirlwind of activity as whispers run throughout of a computer problem. Then something about an asteroid, but that it was somehow diverted. But what was that scraping sound? Then talk of trying to land. More talk about getting through asteroids. Something about Jedi. That was a word that Adrial had heard in the past but she didn’t know what it meant. Soon there was more talk about landing and getting ready for a rough landing. Then came the impact.

Adrial's head hurt. She opened her eyes, but all she saw was darkness. "Momma? Uncle Nuzz?"

Galell answered her daughter's frightened calls. "Mother is here, Adrial. How are you?"

"My head hurts. But I think I'm OK. How is Uncle Nuzz?" There is fear in the young girl's voice.

"I do not know. It is too dark to see. Just wait for help to arrive." Galell's voice sounded reassuring, but she found herself wondering what would actually happen.

Adrial and her mother had survived the crash. However, Nuzeem Strogg had not. He had been too near a power conduit that had shorted out. Things were tough going. There wasn't enough supplies on borad the ship to last very long, so other sources of food were required. The native wildlife was far from friendly and those who had survived the crash had other more deadly things to deal with. Within the first week, Adral lost the last of her family.

"Adrial! You all must not wonder off so far from the ship." Galell had found her daughter and two other children after searching for them for the better part of an hour. "You have been worrying us all. Nejik? Commall? You must all come with me."

The little girl pleaded with her mother. "Awe, momma. Can't we play just a little longer? Commie is playing jedi and Nej is playing sith. I haven't decided which I want to be yet."

"No! You can play back at..." A large carnivore appears as if from nowhere and begins attacking Galell. The three kids are terrified and cannot move.

Adrial glances around for something to use as a weapon. She sees a rock high above on a nearby cliff. She wishes she could have that rock to throw at the beast. Then, as if by magic, the small rock comes flying toward little Adrial. Surprised, she ducks just before it would of hit her. However, the removal of the rock causes a rock slide that buries the beast and her mother under tons of rock and boulders. In saving her mother from the beast it appears that she caused the death of them both beneath the rock slide. She was now all alone...


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 11, 2005)

Alright Tailspinner, I've worked you into the in-game thread.  It's all set and ready for you to post.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Tailspinner - Are you sure you've got your height correct?  1.2 meters is kinda....short. Just about 4 feet tall, actually.




Human female height range is 1.2 m to 1.8 m and their weight range is 59 kg to 89 kg. But I think I'll bump her up to 1.3 m and 63 kg. Not quite the bottom but pretty close. I wanted her to be at the bottom end of height and weight.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 11, 2005)

Interesting decision.  Alright, it should provide some interesting group interaction.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 11, 2005)

midget girl    4 foot 3 inches, and 138.6 pounds.  She is like, round, wider then tall


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey, no teasing.     Just think of her as a Jynxian. (wonders if anybody gets that)

BTW, events may seem out of sequence since we're putting in characters at different times and all that, but it should level off once everyone's char is in.

I'll blend this together into a Story Hour update soon, I just have to find a good point to cut it off for the next update to begin.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Hey, no teasing.     Just think of her as a Jynxian. (wonders if anybody gets that)




Ringworld!
Known Space!
Larry Niven!

Hey, did you ever play the old Chaosium RPG for Ringworld?


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 11, 2005)

No, I've looked everywhere for it, but I just can't find it.  If I do, I'll sure as hell run a game on the forums.   

So you had  a Jynxian type physique in mind, then?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> No, I've looked everywhere for it, but I just can't find it.  If I do, I'll sure as hell run a game on the forums.
> 
> So you had  a Jynxian type physique in mind, then?




I think the only way your gonna find it is getting a used copy somwhere. I actually own a copy. I really liked what they did with the chaosium base system. They also had stats for a number of the races.

Actually I was going for the bottom end of the height and weight scales. I wasn't actually trying for a Jynxian. I think the scales that they have for female humans don't quite fit right. I think I will rethink her height and weight. I just knew what you were refering to.

I think I'll go with 1.27 m and 35 kg.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 11, 2005)

Much less round, 4 foot 2, 77 pounds, but that is still very much over weight, for someone of that height.  I'm 5'2" and 86 pounds, and I'm not too thin, or over-weight or anything, I'm about right.  A girl who is 4'2 would be around 40-50 lbs, roughly 22.7 kilograms, buts that the size of an adolescant, and their weigh fluctuates a bit on growth spurts.

What body type are you shooting for?  at that height and weight, it could be one of two things, Yoda eating an x-wing, or Arnold Schwartzanegar muscles on a 9 year old.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

Actually, according to a standard BMI (Body Mass Indicator) 5'2" & 86 lbs. gives a BMI of 15.7. 4'2" & 77 lbs. gives a BMI of 21.7. The normal weight range is a BMI of 18.5 to 24.9. This puts my character at the middle of the normal range and you are in the under weight category. These numbers are for adults. Children under 18 use different tables.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 11, 2005)

hmm, I don't feel under weight, don't know if thats a good thing or not, I'm healthy, so I don't think its a problem.

edit:  oops, that was a typo, I'm 96, not 86, I knew I wasn't that under weight, my real BMI is 17.6, just a touch under, but like I said, I'm healthy, and not a stick figure.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 11, 2005)

This would be a really funny in-character discussion.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm really liking the way you guys are playing this out so far.  

Aaaand we have an update to the story hour.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 15, 2005)

Just exchanged some e-mails with POL.  Apparently there was some confusion between us over submitting his character's stats.  He'll be joining the IG thread later tonight if all goes well.

Attached is a rough map showing the layout of the settlement.  Fear my leet clip-art skills.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 15, 2005)

So we are approaching from the northwest? Is that gate open or closed?


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, you are approaching from the northwest.  The gate is currently open.  It's a portcullis design, so the wall sentries can close it quickly by pulling a simple lever.


----------



## P0L (Apr 16, 2005)

*Kal Donoma*


```
Name: Kal Donoma
Class: Jedi Guardian 3
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male

Str: 13 +1      Level: 3        XP: 3,000
Dex: 15 +2      BAB: +3         WP: 17
Con: 17 +3      Grapple: +4     VP: 29 (3d10+9) (Average)
Int: 16 +3      Speed: 10m      Current VP/WP: 29/17
Wis: 13 +1      Init: +2        Force Points: 4 (+1 for Force Sensitive)
Cha: 11 +0      ACP: -0         Reputation: +1

                   Base  Class Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Defense:            10    +4    +2    +0    +0    +0    16
Touch: 16              Flatfooted: 10
Armor DR: 0

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      3    +3          +6
Ref:                       3    +2          +5
Will:                      2    +1          +3

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical

Lightsaber               +5     2d8+1     19-20

Languages:
Speak: Basic
Read/Write: Basic

Abilities: Lightsaber Deflect (Defense +1/Attack -4),
Force Training: Alter (1st level), Control (2nd level)

Feats:
Exotic wpn prof. Lightsaber
Force-Sensitive
Weapon group prof. (blaster pistols)
Weapon group prof (simple weapons)
- Dodge
- Agile riposte
- Weapon finesse (bonus)
- Lightsaber defense (+2 dodge)

Skill Points: 48       Max Ranks: 7/3
Skills                 Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Balance(dex)             1     2
Climb(str)               1     1
Craft lightsaber(wis)    3     1
Jump(str)                1     1
Knowledge(int)           2     3
Survival (wis)           2     1
Tumble(dex)              4     2
**************************************
Affect Mind(cha)         3     0
Battlemind (con)         6     3
Enhance Ability(con)     6     3
Force Defense(cha)       2     0
Force Stealth (cha)      2     0
Force Strike (int)       3     3
Heal Self (cha)          3     0
Illusion (cha)           1     3
Move Object (int)        6     3


Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Lightsaber              (free)    1kg

All-temperature Cloak   100cr   1.5kg

Total Weight: 2.5kg      Money:

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift    Push
Max Weight:                25kg  50kg  75kg 150kg   375kg


Age: 17
Height: 178cm
Weight: 78kg
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Dark brown
Skin: Fair
```



Background:

Kal Donoma is the 17 y.o son of a refugee couple.

Nikana Donoma, his father is the local technician who adapted the ships generator for use as local energy source, currently trying to build a makeshift comm unit while teaching kids and teens about technology at the local school .

His mother was killed by a native when he was 10. Since then he has shown force potential and started training as a jedi guardian.

Kal wants to protect people and learn to be powerful, but he still needs to work in controlling his anger and especially his HATE for all the vicious native creatures (extended to the intelligent life, if/when they find it).

He idolizes his Sethi masters and their teachings but is a little naive and in awe with his father's tales of a BIG universe offplanet.


----------



## P0L (Apr 16, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, will be ready to get into action tomorrow, please approve my profile


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 16, 2005)

Everything looks fine except that you have too many feats.  Aside from automatically gained feats.  You have 7 listed, though you should only have 4 : 2 for level, 1 for being human, and 1 bonus feat.

heroic surge
improved initiative
power attack
dodge 
Agile riposte
weapon finesse
lightsaber defense

you'll have to take three off of this list.


----------



## P0L (Apr 16, 2005)

Oops, that feat list is a mistake, a leftover from the sheet I copied for my PC. One of the feats is "starship operation"!!! the kid has never SEEN a working starship!!

-corrected.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 16, 2005)

Hehe.  Much better.     I'll get you worked in tomorrow.  For now, I need some sleep.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 17, 2005)

Alright, now that everyone has their character posted, I've put them up in a rogues gallery for easy reference.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 21, 2005)

Another update to the story hour.  I'm going for once every 4 days here.  

BTW, does anyone have any questions, comments, suggestions as to how this is progressing?


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 21, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Another update to the story hour.  I'm going for once every 4 days here.
> 
> BTW, does anyone have any questions, comments, suggestions as to how this is progressing?




My only wonder is how long it'll take for the night to pass since Aasan and Kia are drifting off to sleep.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 21, 2005)

Not long.  Once I have posts from POL, Tailspinner, and Galethorn in response to my last post, I'll transition to morning.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 22, 2005)

If no one has anything further to add this in-game evening, we'll transition to morning so Aasan and Kia can wake up and get the ship running.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 22, 2005)

I dont like to be repetetive here, but I'll post an update to the IG thread at 7 or 8 PM, so if you want to add anything before morning shows up, do it by then.


----------



## Galethorn (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm ready for morning.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 23, 2005)

Aasan, Kal, and Adrial can wake up whenever you guys want them to, in case you were waiting for an IC post regarding that.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 26, 2005)

Alright.  Another update to the Story Hour.

To more or less everybody - 

Should I expect less postage on the weekends?


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 26, 2005)

I think so, most people are out and busy, I do a lot of my posting at school, and on the weekends I ead back home to do laundry, etc.


----------



## Galethorn (Apr 26, 2005)

Now me, on the other hand...

I'm home almost all wednesdays, fridays, and sundays, and I'm around in the mornings and afternoons/evenings on the other weekdays, and I run games roughly every other saturday...

So, I've got time for at least 2-3 posts a day, give or take.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

In general here at ENWorld, weekends are slow.

I can't say for me, as my schedule's going to be changing in the next couple of weeks. I try to keep to at least 1 or 2 posts a day, depending on things. This weekend I was just plain busy.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 30, 2005)

Alright, people.  The part where the PCs all meet each other is coming up.  Considering that it'll be something of an iconic moment in the story, I think we should wait until everyone is available to post (or as many as possible) before starting the in-character introductions.  I know you have good reasons for not posting much lately (points mock-accusingly at POL), and if necessary, I'll wait a day or two before I put up the post with Kia and Aasan exiting the Dawnsprinter into the village.  

So...you get the general idea.  Questions, comments, etc.?


----------



## Angcuru (May 2, 2005)

OK, then.  I'll post the part where everyone meets each other later today.  I'm also going to start NPCing PCs who don't post often in certain spots to keep the game moving.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday May 16. Please autopilot Adrial until then. 

Tailspinner


----------



## Angcuru (May 4, 2005)

Okies.


----------



## Super Girl (May 4, 2005)

Just to be clear on how old everyone is, and appears:

Kia 19, looks very young, possibly young enough for mid teens
Kal 16
Adrial....35+ since she the survivors have been there for 30+ years?
Jorran 40s?
Aasan....?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 4, 2005)

Aasan's about 44 or 45...don't remember exactly where I pinned it down at off the top of my head.


----------



## Angcuru (May 4, 2005)

Adrial is 35, Kal is 17, and Aasan is 45, according to my records.


----------



## Galethorn (May 5, 2005)

Oh, yeah, Jorran is 41. He looks kinda-sorta like Aragorn (as you can see in my avatar), but with a stronger jawline, more beard, and his hair is in a ponytail most of the time. Oh, and more grey hairs in with the brown.


----------



## Angcuru (May 5, 2005)

Hm. The closest I could get to a pic of Arias was, strangely enough, a sketch of Jesus.   If this was a bit more grizzled looking, it'd be spot on.  I also found a good likeness of how I picture Miera.


----------



## Super Girl (May 5, 2005)

Here are a few pics of Kia, or at leastwhat she looks like, the one on the left shows the clothes that she tends to wear.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 5, 2005)

Aasan is um...half sketched on my desk. Has been for a while. I'll finish it eventually.

As for Kia...Mara Jade does seem to work well for her.


----------



## Angcuru (May 5, 2005)

Ah, good to have a mental image of some of my PCs.     I'm working on the next IG post right now.  It'll be up in a few minutes.


----------



## Super Girl (May 5, 2005)

I doubt Aasan will take Arias comments very well.


----------



## Angcuru (May 5, 2005)

Probably, but no character can please everyone equally.


----------



## P0L (May 5, 2005)

Kal likes skintight clothed redheads....^_^


----------



## Super Girl (May 5, 2005)

P0L said:
			
		

> Kal likes skintight clothed redheads....^_^



well, unless Kal is really young looking, he probably looks, at least outwardly as old as Kia looks, if not older.  Wow, being the first new girl everyone has seen in 30 years, its a good thing she's gonna get you off world and back to civilization


----------



## P0L (May 9, 2005)

To make a disarm, Jorran must hit 15 + wpn size + my dex + my defense. He provokes an attack of opportunity (where was it?).

After that we make opposed attack rolls, he has a +4 for the two-hand grip. If he fails, I can make an opposed check to disarm HIM.

It's all in the core rulebook, page 169.


----------



## Galethorn (May 9, 2005)

According to the book, all the 'disarmee' gets if the disarmer fails is to make another opposed check to see if the original disarmer gets disarmed. And, by the look of it, Jorran didn't fail the second opposed roll.


----------



## P0L (May 9, 2005)

edited my last post to include complete rule


----------



## Angcuru (May 9, 2005)

Both lightsabers are of the same size, so no respective bonuses or penalties there.  Jorran's two-handed grip only aids him in protection against being disarmed.  Jorran failed his disarm attempt(opposed attack rolls), as did Kal in his attack of opportunity to disarm(another opposed attack roll, with Jorran having a +4 on his because he was two-handed on the defensive side), which is only a disarm, not a normal melee attack.  

So no one got disarmed, and so now it's Kal's turn.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 9, 2005)

Technically, using a lightsaber two handed should grant the usual 1.5x Str bonus instead of the normal bonus. Other than that, I don't believe there's anything else.


----------



## Angcuru (May 9, 2005)

Well, technically that's STR to damage, not to attack which disarm rolls are based upon.  BTW, since Aasan isn't interested in the 'flashy stuff' as he puts it, he could talk to Nakima about getting the hyperdrive installed if he wants.


----------



## P0L (May 9, 2005)

To attempt a disarm, Jorran must hit 15+2+4 = 21, AND he generates an attack of opportunity from Kal. 

 If  he manages to hit 21, then there is an opposed attack check for the disarm, Jorran has a +4 to this check for his 2 handed grip, if he wins it, he disarms Kal and his lightsaber falls to the ground. 

If he loses the check, then Kal can attempt ANOTHER check, Jorran still having +4 bonus, to disarm Jorran. If Kal wins, Jorran is disarmed. If Kal loses, the attack is over.

So, what I think happened is:

JORRAN TURN: DISARM

Jorran: Attack against 21 (kal's lightsaber) with  1d20+6,  succed
Kal: Attack of opportunity against 16 (jorran's defense) with 1d20+5,  fail 
Jorran: Opposed disarm check  1d20+10 against 1d20+5, fail
Kal: Opposed disarm check 1d20+5 against 1d20+10, fail

KAL´S TURN


----------



## Angcuru (May 9, 2005)

It's simple.  Jorran made a disarm attempt and failed.  That allows Kal a free attempt to disarm Jorran, which he failed.  Kal's disarm attempt was the attack of opportunity.  His agile riposte does not apply, as this was a disarm attempt, not a melee attack.  Also, the agile ripost only applies when the attacker misses his attack.  Since Kal was wielding his lightsabet 1-handed, he did not recieve the 2-hand bonus of +4.

So far it has been:

Jorran hits Kal
Kal misses Jorran
Jorran fails to disarm Kal
Kal fails to disarm Jorran
Kal's turn


----------



## P0L (May 9, 2005)

Agile riposte applies when the opponent fails an attack, allright.

But, even if it suceeds, a disarm is an attack action that PROVOKES an attack of opportunity. Only an attacker with the Improved Disarm (page 111) doesn´t generate an Aoo. 

As a side note: do you find annoying all this rule discussion? Please tell me if it's so, and I'll stop...


----------



## Angcuru (May 9, 2005)

No, I don't find it annoying.  It's good to clarify things.  

Yes, a failed disarm provokes a counter-disarm attack.  However, according to the wording on page 169 and 111, an attack of opportunity is only available if the disarm is made against a ranged weapon.


----------



## P0L (May 9, 2005)

Ah, I stand corrected. It seems that attempting to disarm someone with a melee weapon DOESNT draw an Aoo, only when you are using a ranged weapon.

Did I get it right?


----------



## Angcuru (May 9, 2005)

Yeah.  Attacking melee draws a disarm attempt if failed.  Attacking a ranged weapon with disawm draws an AOO.


----------



## Galethorn (May 10, 2005)

Ok, so now am I stunned (and therefore dropped my saber, and can't really do anything), or am I just 'Fatigued' like you always are when you take wound damage?


----------



## Angcuru (May 10, 2005)

Stun damage as in subdual.  I'll be more clear on this in the future.


----------



## Angcuru (May 10, 2005)

When you posed:

- It was a great fight! Thanks!

Pol, was this OOC or IC, so I know when I'm doing the story hour.


----------



## P0L (May 10, 2005)

In character.
For ooc i use:

ooc: Ooc talk


----------



## Angcuru (May 12, 2005)

Galethorn, if Jorran wants to stop Kia from moving his lightsaber just say so and I'll see if the dice allow it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.

Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. Please autopilot Adrial until then. I will also be gone later in June.

Tailspinner


----------



## Angcuru (May 28, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it.  It seems as though the game has slowed down and changed into the flat tire lane.


----------



## Angcuru (May 29, 2005)

TO clarify:

Kia wants to jettison the Escape pod and send it to a spot near the settlement, so the beacon will be set up and she can retrieve the pod upon return to the planet, right?


----------



## Super Girl (May 29, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> TO clarify:
> 
> Kia wants to jettison the Escape pod and send it to a spot near the settlement, so the beacon will be set up and she can retrieve the pod upon return to the planet, right?




Not exactly, but that works out just fine too.  I was just figuring she could leave the pod at the hyper point broadcasting the location of the settlement, but either one works.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 5, 2005)

When Kia programs the beacon to relay what has happened, does she include the part about the Sethi, or does she leave that out?  

Or is it just a "We crash landed over here!  Help!" type of thing?


----------



## Super Girl (Jun 5, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> When Kia programs the beacon to relay what has happened, does she include the part about the Sethi, or does she leave that out?
> 
> Or is it just a "We crash landed over here!  Help!" type of thing?




She leaves out the part about force users.She just has it broadcast that she and other survivors of the collision are there in a settlement of previous crash victims who had been on planet for a long time.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday June 20, but there is a possibility that it could be until Monday June 27. Please autopilot Adrial until I return.

Tailspinner


----------



## P0L (Jun 13, 2005)

Sorry for the long abscense.

I was shipped away to endworld for ani industrial emergency. I'm still here but now my schedule settled at around 12hs a day work, so I'll try to make a little room to start following this thread again.

I'll see what's up.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 14, 2005)

No problem POL.  Real life always comes before PbP.

Speaking of which, I'm wondering about the slowing of the game.  

Question to all players. Have you lost interest, or is real life currently taking precedent?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 15, 2005)

Real life is busy...but at the same time, isn't much for Aasan to do at the moment.


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 15, 2005)

Real life has been quite busy, but things are simmering down now...

However, there hasn't been much for my character to do, either--at least that's been obvious. I've been under a fair amount of mental strain lately, so I may not be as astute as I usually am...


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry for the very lengthy absence.  As of Thursday, September 8th, my classes start up again and thus I will no longer be working 50 hour weeks that result in me being too exhausted to do anything on the forums.  

I.E. I'll be restarting the game with whoever is still around and up to getting things going again.

So, anyone here?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 5, 2005)

Before I get around to making a new post to the in game thread, it'd be nice to know who's still going to be playing.  Anyone going to be active again?  Anyone at all?  :\


----------



## Super Girl (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm here if we will be starting back up.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to know, Supergirl.   

I hope that we'll see some more people coming back.  I don't particularly like the idea of NPCing the others.  :\


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 8, 2005)

Alrighty, Kia.  I've sent e-mails to the others reminding them that we're starting back up again.  Depending on how many people come back, we may or may not have to merge with a group running a parallel storyline that could easily bring both games together.

So, I can see the game restarting one of two ways:

1 - We skip a head a few days, assuming everyone going about their business i.e. training, attempting repairs, conversing, etc. and I'll write up a reintroductory type post to give everyone an avenue back into active gameplay.  

2 - We pick up right where we left off.

Whatcha think?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks like it's just Kia and Aasan, the rest will have to be NPC'd.

So which way would you guys like this to be done?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 17, 2005)

I can't get us started again until I have an idea of how you'd like to go about it.  And I'd like to get the game restarted soon.  Unless someone suggests otherwise by Sunday, I'll make the decision myself.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 22, 2005)

Alright, I've got a post up in the in game thread.  Anxiously awaiting your replies.

Also set up a thread seeking replacement players.  P0L wont' be coming back, and I'm unsure about Tailspinner and Galethorn.  Sent them e-mails letting them know we're back in business.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello!  It looks like I'll be taking over Jorran as soon as I get caught up with what all is going on. This likely won't happen until tomorrow sometime.  I am looking foward to playing!


----------



## Super Girl (Sep 26, 2005)

Since it might come up in the near future, what did we say was the armament for the Dawnsprinter?  Its been awhile.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm here now. I'll head over to the game thread and catch up.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 26, 2005)

I think she's got a couple of E-Web blasters for anti-personnel, and we stepped her anti-ship weaponry up a die or two.

Glad to have you back, Tailspinner.


----------



## Super Girl (Sep 26, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I think she's got a couple of E-Web blasters for anti-personnel, and we stepped her anti-ship weaponry up a die or two.




Yea, was just trying to remember what we upgraded to, I remember an Ion Canon, but I don't remember if we said anything about it having shields, a Stock YT 1300 doesn't have them, but as with the other weapons upgrades, the ship was retrofitted as a patrol craft which could expect a fight.


----------



## Super Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 28, 2005)

Working on it, power outages are not post-friendly.


----------



## Super Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear it.

Here is a pic of a YT 1300 interior, if it helps


----------



## Super Girl (Sep 29, 2005)

Angcuru, from what you said earlier, there are only roughly 48 people in the settlement, 51 if you count Jorran, Kia, and Aasan.  If we got a hyperdrive, then the Dawnsprinter could carry the lot of them, at least for the time it would require for a quick hyperspace hop, 24 hours to Kashyyk (Wookie Homeworld that has a shipyard) with an x1 Hyperdrive(standard military grade), or even 48 hours with an x2 model.  Don't know if this is helpful, but during the NJO order, YT-1300s were routinely packed tight with refugees and then evacuated.  If we added a bit of supplies, we could do it, consumables wise (including 3 meals during the flight, 4 meals with the extra supplies)  Not including people who could go into Jedi trances so they wouldn't be a burden.

The difficulty would be with the hyperspace calculations, Kia has a +7 to astrogation, but she could certainly use the nav puter/info from the Imp vessel for help.  Her main worry is being back in time for the fight, and then getting back to the caves andgettiing the people loaded fast enough to evade the enemy fleet up top.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 30, 2005)

I've made adjustments to Lightsaber Redirection attacks to make them more sensible in time for plausible in-game use.


----------



## Super Girl (Oct 1, 2005)

Angcuru asked me to post up any interesting Errata in here:

Hyperspace Travel Times: Divide the travel time in the book by 3
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sw20050818jc72

Skills: Balance, Climb, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, and Tumble should all be listed as free actions that are included as a part of movement (although some Balance and Tumble checks may be made as reactions in response to being attacked while balancing or to reduce the damage taken from falling, respectively). Obviously, however, Climb, Jump, and Tumble cannot be used while running because you wouldn't be moving in a straight line.
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sw20050310

Shield & Hull DR:  Shield DR is always equal to Hull DR, and all DR is doubled (was updated in the most recent Revised Core Rulebook Reprinting run  (you can tell if yours is the most recent Printing because the Imperial Star Destroyed Should have DR 60 and not the DR 30 it has in the 1st printing of the RCRB)
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sw20041021counseling




Variant Force Rules:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sw20050519jc65


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 2, 2005)

Just out of curiosity...are any of those Variant rules being used? At least a couple of them couldn't, as they require different character creation rules.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 2, 2005)

I've looked a few of them over, but I haven't decided to implement anything yet.  If I do, I will of course let you know.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 3, 2005)

I might not be posting for the next day or so, since I've got a research project in the works that's eating up my time.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2005)

And lo, the postage continues.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 10, 2005)

I am Logicsfate or LF, I'll be taking over Kal. I can post daily and will warn about any vacations I take. I enjoy pumpkin pie and long night walks on the beach


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry I haven't posted lately.  We had a blackout while I was transferring data from my main hard drive to a new one (upgrade type of thing), and I lost all my info.   :\ 

I'm posting this from the University Computer Lab during a break from writing a paper, so I probably won't have access long enough to do an update until I build myself a new computer.  Luckily I just ordered a lot of new parts, so that should be sometime soon, probably next week.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 28, 2005)

BOO!   

Iza back, finally.  Hurricane Wilma nearly tore my roof of after I got my comp up and running, but I've been busy doing repairs.  But now that's over, and I'm back.  Updates will likely appear before or by the weekend.


----------

